# What did Heavy Artillery Prove



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

To me all this event proved was that Strikeforce confirmed their amateuristic methods of match making. Before the fight there was alot of questions asked about "does Rogers deserve this shot", the answer is quite clearly no. Overeem didn't have to get out of second gear to put a somewhat out of shape looking Rogers away. For all his talk of this being his moment and what his life has lead up to he showed little heart at all. 

Yes i respect that Overeem probably packs alot of power with his punches, but to curl up in a ball and call is a night was lame and he could have done so much more to keep the fight going. So am I right about Rogers or is my opinion off


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

what did it prove? many things.

1. I shouldn't bet on mma.
2. Randelman is still the biggest wasted potential in mma.
3. The gracies aren't dead yet.
4. jacare is a bad ass.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought it proved that SF know how to put on a great event, I thought it showed they have some talented fighters at the heavier weights and possibly the best P4P striker in MMA, that Elbows on the ground dont really add much to the sport other than unnecessary blood and cuts.

Also showed that's fights are more active and enjoyable when you have great refereeing stomping out LnP and inactive clinches up against the cage, hay but as long as Joe Rogan keeps telling everyone that LnP and unachieved clinching is good to watch and an excitable aspect of the sport then all is good right? (been sarcastic btw)

Let me think which would I sooner watch fighters fighting or laying around on the floor pinning each other down or pinning each other up against the cage and neutralising the fight and successful protecting themselves from having to fight the other fighter?


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

For the BJJ master and expert that Jacare is, he did an aweful lot of takedowns and LNP which sort of made that fight tail off a bit towards the end no? 

But i'd agree it was a good event I just was asking if you thought the match-up was poor or not, and I didn't actually notice that much difference in refereeing.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

We saw the emergence of a Gracie Monster. I mean 6'4 205'lbs with that 79 inch reach. We saw that Kevin Randelman is still one dimensioot sub anyone. We saw Jacare not sub anyone. We saw Arvloski get his third loss in a row. Raising questions what does he do now? He saw Silva give his best Silva impersanation, and we saw a one dimensional HW get outclassed by The Demolition Man. Honestly I enjoyed the night. Also the no elbows rule might have saved Rogers life. That fight would have ended much sooner if they were allowed.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

We saw Rafael Feijao remind people that they better not doubt him.


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

It proved nothing really IMHO. Some of the fights were decent, the production was horrible, and Frank Shamrock and Mauro Renallo should never be allowed within 10 feet of a microphone.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

H.A Proved that Ubereem can pass a drug test and fight in the US?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

It proved that while Strikeforce can put on a really good card of fights, they have some serious front office issues. The lack of promotion for the event, the matchmaking (it terms of logic), and the presentation were all things to question.

Mauro is the only person on the broadcast team worth listening to. THAT is a scary thing, when your other broadcasters are either more annoying or more off-putting that Mauro Ranallo. All of the interviews were horribly uncomfortable and there was dead air sprinkled all about the show. 

At least they didn't ram those horrible dancers down our throats between rounds/fights.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good fights, horrible broadcast teams. What the hell is with Scott Coker saying that Overeem/Fedor might not happen after Fedor pwns Werdum? That would be complete bullshit if it plays out that way.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Proved that the people that think the top HWs of SF could hang with the tops of the UFC are terribly wrong. I've heard people talk how Rogers was a top 5 HW, give me a break. SF heavyweights have proven nothing in terms of who they have beat (besides Fedor). Rogers isn't even top 10. AA has always been good and bad. He loses to most of the top competition. He is an overrated fighter and people just love his boxing for some reason. Silva is solid but who has he beat? AA and a bunch of nobody's? Overeem...name some of his wins.. Rogers was his best MMA win in years. Pretty sad.

I would only put Fedor in the top 5. AA, Silva, and Rogers are not top 10 HWs. Overeem would lose to teh top wrestlers of the division. Werdum is borderline top 10. SF really has crap fighters. Hendo has been beat up by a guy who is leaving the organization. Rogers coming off a loss is getting a title shot vs. a guy who hasn't even defended his belt in years. And all 4 or 5 of these guys will just rotate around and fight eachother. I'm not a fan of the promotion so I am bias, but I feel I have legit reasons to not be a fan.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Proved that the people that think the top HWs of SF could hang with the tops of the UFC are terribly wrong. I've heard people talk how Rogers was a top 5 HW, give me a break. SF heavyweights have proven nothing in terms of who they have beat (besides Fedor). Rogers isn't even top 10. AA has always been good and bad. He loses to most of the top competition. He is an overrated fighter and people just love his boxing for some reason. Silva is solid but who has he beat? AA and a bunch of nobody's? Overeem...name some of his wins.. Rogers was his best MMA win in years. Pretty sad.
> 
> I would only put Fedor in the top 5. AA, Silva, and Rogers are not top 10 HWs. Overeem would lose to teh top wrestlers of the division. Werdum is borderline top 10. SF really has crap fighters. Hendo has been beat up by a guy who is leaving the organization. Rogers coming off a loss is getting a title shot vs. a guy who hasn't even defended his belt in years. And all 4 or 5 of these guys will just rotate around and fight eachother. *I'm not a fan of the promotion so I am bias, but I feel I have legit reasons to not be a fan.*


wow you really sum up everything I dislike about the UFC and the disrespected they have spread for any fighter outside the UFC or any other organisation.

For starters I could not disagree with your post more you make no valid points about the level of fighters in the SF HW division against the UFC HW division what so ever, nothing based on fighting skill or technique, all you can see is what Dana White and the UFC hype machine have infected you with the belief that no fighter outside the UFC is worthy of been considered as good as there fighters, which is very sad, makes me wonder if you are a MMA fan or just a UFC fan, even though I already know the answer to that one.

Seriously if you was to take JDS and Cain out of the UFC HW division I would have no interest in the division what so ever.

as for could the top boys in the SF division hang with the top boys in the UFC, Randy Couture a natural LHW fighter in his old age way past his athletic peak took the title at the UFC ffs, that to me just sums up how bad that division was, do you honesty believe he would of been able to take the title away from Overeem at SF, what's changed since then, Lesnar, JDS and Cain, and I seriously doubt any of the could take Overeems title or get past Fedor, so I would argue that the UFC top HW's could not cut it at Strikeforce.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> wow you really sum up everything I dislike about the UFC and the disrespected they have spread for any fighter outside the UFC or any other organisation.
> 
> For starters I could not disagree with your post more you make no valid points about the level of fighters in the SF HW division against the UFC HW division what so ever, nothing based on fighting skill or technique, all you can see is what Dana White and the UFC hype machine have infected you with the belief that no fighter outside the UFC is worthy of been considered as good as there fighters, which is very sad, makes me wonder if you are a MMA fan or just a UFC fan, even though I already know the answer to that one.
> 
> ...


You sir seem to be the one who comes across as not a true fan. You decided to compare Overeem vs the UFC's Heavyweight division 3 years ago when even Dana admits it was very very weak, and the only reason Couture decided to come back and fight HW was cause he thought it was weak. Instead of people like the guy above being taken by the "UFC hype" its more apparent you just like to jump on the bandwagon that slates UFC. There is a reason UFC is the biggest org and that is it contains the best fighters. The UFC HW division at the moment is really good, both in quality and quantity. I feel the top 4/5 fighters in the division could beat the other on his day. 

Fedor is up there for sure he'd likely come out on top against some of the UFC's best. But fighters like Rogers, who has one notable win and got a title shot directly after a loss are the sort of fighters that would get nowhere in the UFC. Alistair Overeem, yes everyone can see his potential, great striking and solid ground game. But you look at his resume and all the greats that he has fought are the losses on his record. Till he starts fighting real top level fighters - ala Fedor - then its hard to say how good he'd be in the UFC. 

Instead of slating others for doubting the UFC, you should stop sucking on the weaker orgs balls


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

I learned that i enjoy strikforce events, and that i get pissed off everytime i hear frank shamrock speak. 99% if not all of what he said was stupid. I really liked the card though.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

anderton46 said:


> There is a reason UFC is the biggest org and that is it contains the best fighters


no see thats where you are wrong, the reason they are the biggest org would be because of TUF, in fact the UFC would of gone under years ago if not for TUF, but they used there high reallity TV coverage to successfully marketed and lead everyone to believe what you said.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> no see thats where you are wrong, the reason they are the biggest org would be because of TUF, in fact the UFC would of gone under years ago if not for TUF, but they used there high reallity TV coverage to successfully marketed and lead everyone to believe what you said.


I didn't mean the reason UFC became the biggest org. I am saying as it stands at this moment in time, the reason they are the biggest is due to their deep and talented roster.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

#1) Overeem is legit, should be the new face of Strikeforce and be heavily promoted. He is big, young, skilled, and marketable,

#2) Grim is not ready for someone of that caliber...yet, but he is far from garbage. 

#3) Roger Gracie is a legit BJJ bad ass, WOW!! 

#4) Jacare is legit and a bad man

#5) Feijao should face Moussasi next and see how skilled he really is. 

This was a great show, much better than UFC 113 and Overeem is ridiculously good, he has improved a ton. He tossed Rogers and has the size that Fedor did not to keep him down and pound him.

For those who compare UFC to Strikeforce, you are foolish, HW and LHW are big dudes, where one punch can decide the outcome. F'N Forrest Griffin beat Rua, right? SF is not as deep as the UFC but it is legit. 

I hope that Fedor beats Werdum and we can see Fedor vs. Overeem. SF should go all out.

Fedor vs. Overeem
Moussasi vs. King Mo II
Jacare vs. Mayhem Miller
Nick Diaz vs. Ty Woodley
Dan Henderson vs. Babalu Sobral

Big names, big event, Make it so!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> wow you really sum up everything I dislike about the UFC and the disrespected they have spread for any fighter outside the UFC or any other organisation.
> 
> For starters I could not disagree with your post more you make no valid points about the level of fighters in the SF HW division against the UFC HW division what so ever, nothing based on fighting skill or technique, all you can see is what Dana White and the UFC hype machine have infected you with the belief that no fighter outside the UFC is worthy of been considered as good as there fighters, which is very sad, makes me wonder if you are a MMA fan or just a UFC fan, even though I already know the answer to that one.
> 
> ...



And what points have you made? Hopping the Overeem hype train? What has he done in the last few years in the sport of MMA? 

If you took 2 of the best HWs out of the UFC you wouldn't be that interested in it? Well no shit. You take Overeem and Fedor out and you are left with fighters not even in the top 10.

You want good points?

AA - 3 straight losses, never that dominant in the sport.
Rogers - has 1 single win that is worth a shit, and that is the guy above.
Fedor - Fought the likes of Hong Man Choi as recently as 2 years ago. Tim Sylvia....oh wow exciting.
Overeem- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alistair_Overeem Thats all you need to know. He has fought BUMS! James Thompson are you kidding? All of his losses are to the good fighters. So beating Rogers and a bunch of cans makes him a huge threat to anything? Why?
Werdum - He got KO'd right out of the UFC by a guy that isn't even getting the next shot at the belt or the next. Pretty Sad he is fighting for what is the equivalent of the belt (Fedor).

I like substance. I like facts. And the facts are all these top HWs in SF have either fought no one or they fight good fighters and lose badly. AA and Werdum have fought the best fighters out of the group and they have lost because of it.

Now bring your points as to why SF HWs are even close to top notch. Bring me some fcats, not opinions. Fact is you can't. They fight clowns.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> no see thats where you are wrong, the reason they are the biggest org would be because of TUF, in fact the UFC would of gone under years ago if not for TUF, but they used there high reallity TV coverage to successfully marketed and lead everyone to believe what you said.


You are delusional.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

It proved several things:
-Juicing up in Japan for several years before finally coming back to US to defend your belt REALLY pays off.
-Even "Kobe of bjj" doesn't win fights instantly when fight hits the ground. Even if that happens about 10 times in the match.
-Arlovski DOES have solid chin, but either he is uneager to pull the trigger anymore or just doesn't have as good boxing as all the hypers say he does.
-SF is such a B level promotion compared to ufc. Terrible concept overall and I doubt anyone would really care about them if they didn't actually have solid list of high tier fighters.


----------



## Chris00 (Aug 7, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Elbows on the ground dont really add much to the sport other than unnecessary blood and cuts.
> 
> 
> > How so? I mean I dont even have to look very far back in the mma archives to find out this statement is seems false. I mean Jon Jones has ended 2 of his fights with elbows from the ground. The Hamill fight being an illigal elbow but a elbow non the less and much more he was going to go out. I dont really have to explain the Vera fight do I? Of course there are fighters out there who will use elbows just to cause cuts and find a easy way out of the fight but still saying that the only effect is unecessary blood and cuts seems outlandish. Idk this is just my opinion


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Diokhan said:


> It proved several things:
> -Juicing up in Japan for several years before finally coming back to US to defend your belt REALLY pays off.
> -Even "Kobe of bjj" doesn't win fights instantly when fight hits the ground. Even if that happens about 10 times in the match.
> -Arlovski DOES have solid chin, but either he is uneager to pull the trigger anymore or just doesn't have as good boxing as all the hypers say he does.
> -SF is such a B level promotion compared to ufc. Terrible concept overall and I doubt anyone would really care about them if they didn't actually have solid list of high tier fighters.


I'm not trying to be confrontational, but how did Arlovski develop the reputation of having a glass chin in the first place?

Anyway, it proved to me that Ubereem has amazing GnP, roidy or not.


----------



## Chris00 (Aug 7, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Elbows on the ground dont really add much to the sport other than unnecessary blood and cuts.


double post


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

1. Steroids make you strong
2. Rogers was completely overrated
3. Kevin Randleman can't beat anybody who knows how to fight anymore, and he will always gas after the first round.
4. Arlovski is done. He's slowed and is afraid to pull the trigger. 
5. Apparently if you are unable to secure a takedown in a fight you are dominating it is "crushing".
6. Anybody who ever believed Villasenor was going to be an 
elite fighter was sadly mistaken. 
7. A man can be unconscious and remain standing for a few brief seconds, and for those who didn't know Feijao has got some power.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Rafael Feijao has an uber chin

3 hours in the gym every day working on jabs pays off (Gracie)

Arlovski is slower than he used to be but has repaired his chin a bit

Rogers is not as good as he thinks he is

Horse meat makes you stronger fitter and faster.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Apparently getting taken down repeatedly for 3 rounds is now a means to grind your opponent down

The Strikeforce intro is much more epic than the douchy UFC intro

Feijao is indeed the reincarnation of Ryan Gracie


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> It proved several things:
> -Juicing up in Japan for several years before finally coming back to US to defend your belt REALLY pays off.
> -Even "Kobe of bjj" doesn't win fights instantly when fight hits the ground. Even if that happens about 10 times in the match.
> -Arlovski DOES have solid chin, but either he is uneager to pull the trigger anymore or just doesn't have as good boxing as all the hypers say he does.
> -*SF is such a B level promotion compared to ufc. Terrible concept overall and I doubt anyone would really care about them if they didn't actually have solid list of high tier fighters.*




Thats the only reason people watch any promotion though? I think Overeem is legit, he has not lost since 2007 and he does have wins (as well as losses) vs. the likes of Kharitonov, Belfort and Vovchanchyn. I do agree that he has not faced to tier guys since 2008 but he is still impressive IMO. 

Are we now going to say Frank Mir stinks because he recently got crushed by Carwin? Come on, at that weight class, one punch can turn around an entire fight.

SF has Overeem, Arlovski, Big Foot, Werdum, Moussasi, King Mo, Hendo, Diaz, etc... they are not as deep as the UFC but to call them bums is just plain silly. Every time someone does that, it insults me and themselves.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Samborules said:


> [/B]
> 
> Thats the only reason people watch any promotion though? I think Overeem is legit, he has not lost since 2007 and he does have wins (as well as losses) vs. the likes of Kharitonov, Belfort and Vovchanchyn. I do agree that he has not faced to tier guys since 2008 but he is still impressive IMO.
> 
> ...


I find one of the problems with SF is that although they have some great fighters like you mentioned. Alot of those are in separate divisions and SF finds it very hard to give their top fighters lots of competition which ends up with situations like now where Brett Rogers is fighting for a title. The best example is probably Nick Diaz who has fought the whos who of nobodys in strikeforce.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> I find one of the problems with SF is that although they have some great fighters like you mentioned. Alot of those are in separate divisions and SF finds it very hard to give their top fighters lots of competition which ends up with situations like now where Brett Rogers is fighting for a title. The best example is probably Nick Diaz who has fought the whos who of nobodys in strikeforce.


I agree, their matchmaker(s) are terrible. Diaz's only meanigful fight was vs. Frank Shamrock? Although I enjoyed how he beat up Scott Smith. I do hope they improve in that area but that is also where the lack of depth hurts them. I also think the UFC can be better at match making a bit. I really have no use for Chuck Lidell vs. Rich Franklin, really, thats a fight? Where is the Cain vs. JDS fight? Where is JBJ vs. Thiago Silva? UFC has some serious talent but they mismanage some cards as well.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Samborules said:


> I agree, their matchmaker(s) are terrible. Diaz's only meanigful fight was vs. Frank Shamrock? Although I enjoyed how he beat up Scott Smith. I do hope they improve in that area but that is also where the lack of depth hurts them. I also think the UFC can be better at match making a bit. I really have no use for Chuck Lidell vs. Rich Franklin, really, thats a fight? Where is the Cain vs. JDS fight? Where is JBJ vs. Thiago Silva? UFC has some serious talent but they mismanage some cards as well.


Yeah they have some match-ups that don't make too much sense but marketing wise for the UFC fights like Liddell vs Franklin probably make sense.

The UFC also has tendencies to protect their biggest up and comers until they can give them a title shot. JDS and Cain i doubt will meet before at least one has had a title shot.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Jacare looked good, but still has some work to do. Loads of potential there though...

And I liked the refs keeping the actionb but felt they got a little overboard with it at times.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Samborules said:


> [/B]
> 
> Thats the only reason people watch any promotion though? I think Overeem is legit, he has not lost since 2007 and he does have wins (as well as losses) vs. the likes of Kharitonov, Belfort and Vovchanchyn. I do agree that he has not faced to tier guys since 2008 but he is still impressive IMO.


 You are aware that Belfort is a middleweight right? 



Samborules said:


> Are we now going to say Frank Mir stinks because he recently got crushed by Carwin? Come on, at that weight class, one punch can turn around an entire fight.


The problem is that Frank Mir has proven himself against top level competition. Rogers has not. I don't care what he has ever been ranked Arlovski is not top tier.



Samborules said:


> SF has Overeem, Arlovski, Big Foot, Werdum, Moussasi, King Mo, Hendo, Diaz, etc... they are not as deep as the UFC but to call them bums is just plain silly. Every time someone does that, it insults me and themselves.


 Another problem with the strikeforce fighters is that their ranks are dubious. Guys like Mousasi who's had some wins over some desecent fighters buy never a ranked one shoot up the ranks because they haven't lost. Then Lawal takes the ranking because he beat Mousasi, neither of which have ever beaten a top 10 ranked fighter. As far as Hendo, he's 0-3 against ranked fighters since 2007. Arlovski is simply done. Werdum, Big foot and Overeem are all legit. I say both Overeem and Werdum are towards the bottom of the top 10. Shields if he's staying is a great. Diaz could go from being a good fighter to a great fighter if he got out of his own way. Jacare has a lot of potential as well



Samborules said:


> I agree, their matchmaker(s) are terrible. Diaz's only meanigful fight was vs. Frank Shamrock? Although I enjoyed how he beat up Scott Smith. I do hope they improve in that area but that is also where the lack of depth hurts them. I also think the UFC can be better at match making a bit. I really have no use for Chuck Lidell vs. Rich Franklin, really, thats a fight? Where is the Cain vs. JDS fight? Where is JBJ vs. Thiago Silva? UFC has some serious talent but they mismanage some cards as well.


Why in the name of all that is holy hasn't Diaz fought Hieron?


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> I'm not trying to be confrontational, but how did Arlovski develop the reputation of having a glass chin in the first place?


Apparently some dumb fans came up with that conclusion after he got knocked out by Fedor's uppercut and that flurry by Rogers. Personally I have been criticizing all the "Lol Arlovski has glass chin!" -comments for a while now, which is why I liked the fact that he proved all the doubters that he can actually take alot of punishment even though a perfectly timed uppercut from Fedor might be too much for him.



Samborules said:


> [/B]
> 
> Thats the only reason people watch any promotion though?


Yes and no. I and bunch of the people I know skip majority of Strikeforce/dream/etc. events because they are done so crappily. For example I love watching football, but I don't watch for example french league games live even though bunch of them are really good, mainly because you can't really find them with proper commentary.

Basically what I'm trying to say is that ufc has a skill to make even less name heavy card worth watching while everything Strikeforce does is done very badly (excluding some of the fights). Remember how bad Affliction was? The cards were insane but you got trash like Megadeth playing bitween fights and overall the prefight promos etc. were really badly made. True fans still watch cards even from C level organizations, but for casual fans you really need well made concept, graphs etc. to keep them hooked up (and to hook them up in the first place) even if you got sick fights in the card.
Basically ufc builds up their cards very well with countdown shows etc. and the ppv event "concept" has been same during the whole time. Its really easy to get used to and watching them and as they are timed pretty much month bitween each other they become kind of a routine for people while strikeforce cards are something people look into only if they hear the cards got good fights on them.

wow, I really managed to ramble about that alot. xD


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Belfort was not always a MW, he fought as a LHW as did Overeem and if you recall Overeem used to start strong and then tire out. He was cutting too much weight. He is a "natural" HW. Now we did not see his stamina vs. Grim because he crushed him but cutting weight is tough and he is 6'5...so carrying 250 is not a stretch especially with his build. 

Diaz and Hieron should fight agreed.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Why in the name of all that is holy hasn't Diaz fought Hieron?


This fight doesn't look interesting though and I know that alot of people want to see it.. I see it as a quick finish for Nick... IMO Marius was a much more dangerous fight...

I'd rather see Nick in a compeditive fight with a scrapper like Tyron Woodley..


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> This fight doesn't look interesting though and I know that alot of people want to see it.. I see it as a quick finish for Nick... IMO Marius was a much more dangerous fight...
> 
> I'd rather see Nick in a compeditive fight with a scrapper like Tyron Woodley..


That would be sweet, I know Diaz is not the nicest guy, but his improvement has been borderline spectacular and he will fight anyone. I like him and always root for him.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Samborules said:


> That would be sweet, I know Diaz is not the nicest guy, but his improvement has been borderline spectacular and he will fight anyone. I like him and always root for him.




I feel the same way...

One thing about Nick Diaz...

He's game... all the time... very dangerous.... and sick well rounded.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I feel the same way...
> 
> One thing about Nick Diaz...
> 
> He's game... all the time... very dangerous.... and sick well rounded.


How sick would the smack talk and the fight itself be between Nick Diaz and Josh Koscheck? Must see TV!!!

:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Samborules said:


> How sick would the smack talk and the fight itself be between Nick Diaz and Josh Koscheck? Must see TV!!!
> 
> :thumb02:


Imagine the staredown... lol


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Imagine the staredown... lol


And imagine after the fight the crew from AKA in the ring with the crew from Gracie BJJ...priceless.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Imagine the staredown... lol


The mean face forcefields would clash, and the result is anybody's guess.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> The mean face forcefields would clash, and the result is anybody's guess.


Did you see this event SWPT? What was your opinion on the Feijao fight?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

He's beast-tacular. I don't dare say anything else b/c I don't want to make you mad.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> He's beast-tacular. I don't dare say anything else b/c I don't want to make you mad.


What you talkin bout willis....:fight01:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

You got the chucks out already, that's what I'm talking about, and I don't mean Converse!

Heavy Artillery proved that Strikeforce's production values have come up maybe just a smidge.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

As one of my favorite reps says, "Brazilian accented English makes me happy in the pants."

Like I said, beast-tacular.

"I hope for my time to hit him" AWESOME.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> As one of my favorite reps says, "Brazilian accented English makes me happy in the pants."
> 
> Like I said, beast-tacular.
> 
> "I hope for my time to hit him" AWESOME.


He'll eventually get his shitle tot....


Training with Anderson, Lyoto, the Nogs, and JDS is not hurting his progress that's for sure.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> As one of my favorite reps says, "Brazilian accented English makes me happy in the pants."
> 
> Like I said, beast-tacular.
> 
> "I hope for my time to hit him" AWESOME.


His Brazilian aura was so splendid that even Ariel spoke in Feijaoglish. "Even though he was landing you with big shots."

Edit: I'd rep you Swp but I gotta spread some around. I'll get around to ya though.


----------

